# sketchup area plugin



## Rknott2007 (27 Mar 2011)

Is there a plugin for sketchup that will tell me the area of a component or a group of components? I have got the cutlist plugin which gives a volume measurement, but I'm after a way to calculate the area for purchasing finishes, without working it out manually.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Mar 2011)

If you click on a face with the leader text tool, it'll give you the area in the current units. Will that work for you?


----------

